# best speciality coffe shops in hampshire?



## dechall8 (Jul 27, 2015)

what are the best speciality coffee shops in, and around hampshire?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Caracoli are a great mini-chain with two cafes in Hampshire (Alresford and Winchester). If you go to the Winchester one then you might have Dhan serving you some fine latte art!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Apparently there are none in the Southampton and Portsmouth areas judging by the lack of response when I asked before. I certainly didn't find any either.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hampshire seems to be a bit of a coffee dead spot apart from Winchester.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That's cos Winchester is dead posh, Pompey and Southampton aren't, and the rest of Hampshire is full of big houses the occupants of which go to London everyday.

Warning, the previous sentence may contain over-generalisations.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> That's cos Winchester is dead posh, Pompey and Southampton aren't, and the rest of Hampshire is full of big houses the occupants of which go to London everyday.
> 
> Warning, the previous sentence may contain over-generalisations.


Yep, I'm the exception that proves the rule. I wouldn't mind the general dearth of coffee places, if I went to London everyday :-D.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Southsea Coffee Co. is a lovely little place. No prizes for guessing where it is... http://www.southseacoffee.co.uk/


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Spent a couple of days in Winchester last week, and went straight to Caracoli.....Fabulous food offering and excellent flat whites to be had....with outstanding latte art too! Made several visits









Then found Flat Whites Winch https://twitter.com/flatwhiteswinch mobile cart in the town centre.

Happened upon BlackWhiteRed http://www.blackwhitered.com/ with great equipment, pourovers, and a clean contemporary look. Had a totally outstanding double ristretto







Was a hasty visit only so had no time really to ask about the beans and roasters, but I gather the beans are roasted 'just up the road' ? Well worth a serious investigate by someone local......and a report back here?

Missed out on the chance to investigate 'Eat Drink and Be' ....looked very promising but didn't have time to pop in.

So, a selection of places for someone locally based to go and research, report on, and enjoy?!

Will be interested to see what others think....

FWIW.

Ian


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

IanP said:


> Had a totally outstanding double ristretto


Opening a can of worms here but wouldn't a double ristretto be an espresso?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> Opening a can of worms here but wouldn't a double ristretto be an espresso?


Yes - same as lungo is an espresso . It's just arbitrarily describing the size / strength of drink


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

I can vouch for Caracoli in Winchester. Great breakfast - posh bacon sarnie and a flat white.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

risky said:


> Opening a can of worms here but wouldn't a double ristretto be an espresso?


Hmmmm! It was a double shot resulting in a single espresso quantity of coffee...

It was complex, thick and exceptionally fruity, balanced and tasty....whatever it's called ;/


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sometimes in Winchester for meetings so will build in time to visit BlackWhiteRed. I have not had an especially good espresso in the two branches of Caracoli that I have been in (Alresford and Farnham) but that's probably my taste.


----------



## will (Dec 24, 2015)

Black White Red is the best in Winchester. Their guest espresso is always the better choice when ordering any espresso based drinks. It's roasted by the same company who roasts their normal espresso but it's generally a bit lighter and often a single origin. The normal espresso is a blend called the Captain which is still better and lighter than anything Caracoli offer (which is only a few shades lighter than Starbucks/Neros but served with incredible milk and better consistency). That said, BWR isn't always my preference. I love the Nordic style of espresso or the best would be Colonna & Smalls in Bath or Full Court Press in Bristol. BWR are much more Aussie in approach. But they always have something pretty tasty to back it up with when it comes to food


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Farnham - on the border - new place just opened in Downing Street banging out Horsham coffee - Krema - had two quick espressos (Workhorse) in there yesterday and they were spot on - a Christmas citrus and chocolate hit.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Resurrecting a dead thread to see if anybody has any suggestions for good cafes in Hants. BWR above seems to have gone from what I can see online which is a shame as sounded promising.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you're in North Hampshire then it's worth nipping over the border and to Krema, Downing Street, Farnham. Consistently excellent Horsham roasts and very friendly.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> If you're in North Hampshire then it's worth nipping over the border and to Krema, Downing Street, Farnham. Consistently excellent Horsham roasts and very friendly.


Thanks Phil - not too far from there so will check it out next time I go that way. Thanks.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Coffee Lab in Winchester are pretty good (they also have places in various other towns around). Winchester coffee roasters is a nice little cafe on a Saturday and Sunday - a little darker than I'd usually buy for myself but they make a tasty milk drinks from it. Kudos coffee (from a member on this very forum) in Whitchurch sounds good.

If you make it to Guildford I think Canopy coffee is really good and they change roasters frequently.


----------

